

Debugging node.js memory leaks - bcantrill
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2012/05/05/debugging-node-js-memory-leaks/

======
dkuebric
Nice! Reminds me of gdb-heap, which takes what sounds like a similar approach
to identifying python objects in the heap: <https://fedorahosted.org/gdb-
heap/wiki>

~~~
bcantrill
Interesting! ::findjsobjects is all open source[1], so if someone wanted to
implement GDB support in a similar fashion, it should be more of a port and
less a from-scratch re-implementation...

[1] [https://github.com/joyent/illumos-
joyent/tree/master/usr/src...](https://github.com/joyent/illumos-
joyent/tree/master/usr/src/cmd/mdb/common/modules/v8)

